#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  30 euro Live

## Highfield

Mensen,

Hierbij enkele foto's van de vaste show van 30 euro Live, waar ik vaste lichttech van ben. Ook het ontwerp is van mijn hand.

Materiaallijstje:

6x Robe 250XT wash
2x Movitec WL250 wash (drumriser)

12x Active Sunstrip
16x Octostrip
(verdeeld over 4 panelen, telkens 4 octostrips met 3 sunstrips er tussen)

2x par36 ACL set (28v/250w)
Front: 2x par64 500w medium en 2x par64 500w narrow per kant.
Dit samen op een LSC ePAK 12ch. dimmer (10a/ch)

Het geheel hangt aan 8 meter FD34 van eurotruss, ondersteund door 2 VMB TE-074P statieven.

De stuurtafel is momenteel een SGM Pilot 3000, maar dit is een tijdelijke oplossing (zie http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...-licon-1x.html).

foto's op Flickr: Photos from harmhoogveld
Filmpje op http://www.xs4all.nl/~videovb/dorpsfeest/v2007/dfh0707za30eurolive.wmv


Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

[EDIT: ook maar even de vaste audioset summier toegevoegd]
PA:       Audio Performance SL-2 (2x) en AP Sub7 (2x) per kant
            Chevin 2000 amp's met een AP processor.
FoH:      Midas Verona 400
            D-Two Delay, Klark Technik Square One achtvoudige Compressor/Gate, Klark Technik Square One EQ, 2x Lexicon mx300 effect.
Monitor: Soundcraft M12 tafel
            Sennheiser IEM300g2

De microfoons weet ik niet, ben immers lichttech, weet wel dat we sennheisers en shure's hebben, en Klark Technik DI's.
Alles gaat over een 50 meter LK150 multisysteem.

[/Edit]

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## DJ_Compact

Ziet er netjes uit vind ik! Zeker voor een coverband niets op aan te merken. 

Was dit toevallig in Hoogland?

----------


## Highfield

Het filmpje is inderdaad gemaakt in Hoogland. Dat was de eerste dag dat deze show draaide. Ik heb zojuist nog wat meer foto's toegevoegd en de locatie's erbij gezet.

----------


## Highfield

De band speelt nu 2,5 jaar professioneel. Dit jaar verwachten we ongeveer 85-90 optredens te hebben, geen bruiloften. De optredens zijn (ik ben er sinds begin augustus bij, dus ik kan er iets naast zitten) vooral in het oosten van brabant, de achterhoek en twente. Ook uitstapjes naar het noorden en een enkele keer de randstad komen voor.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Volgens mij hebben jullie nu een andere FOH setup dan eind augustus in de feesttent in Oele. Toen speelden jullie over onze EV-PX set. 
Volgens mij zat 30 Euro toen nog maar net bij EKO, geluidsman volgens mij ook nog nieuw?? Mengtafel was toen in ieder geval geen MIDAS !

Licht zag er toen ook al wel goed uit, was nog zonder de sunstrips.
Kan me voorstellen dat je meer schuiven en knoppen zou willen hebben, ik heb toen die Pilot 3000 gezien !

Ik heb nog niet gehoord of jullie volgend jaar weerkomen, volgende week hoor ik daar meer over.

Al verder gekomen met je zoektocht naar een andere tafel, nu de Licon is afgevallen ?

Frank
Black Light

----------


## Highfield

Toen speelden we inderdaad met een andere, tijdelijke, FoH setup: een Yamaha M2000, FX weet ik niet. 30 euro zat toen idd pas net bij ons, was de 3e week ofzo, ook voor ons als crew.

De led/sunstrip panelen waren toen nog in de ontwerpfase. Het idee was er, maar hoe we ze precies roadproof en sjiek gingen bouwen was nog een issue.

(linkje naar de show van toen)

mvg,

----------


## djjake

Hebben jullie een foto in close-up van de opbouw van jullie led/sunstrip paneel?

Wel geen foto in werking maar een foto van de bouw en opbouw van de elementen en eventueel aansluitingen....

By the way,.... knappe show en ziet er zeer degelijk uit.

----------


## Highfield

Ik heb geen foto maar het is niet zo moeilijk hoor: de sunstrips krijgen gewoon dmx 3polig en 220v via powercon. Er zit een doorlus op dus veel problemen kan dat niet opleveren. De Octostrips gaan per stuk met 5polige xlr naar een controller. Nu doen we dat nog los en hangt de controller (die dmx krijg) in de truss, maar binnen afzienbare tijd zal dit vervangen worden door harting/lk/socapex in de vaste kabelgoot, en komen de controllers bij de dimmer op de vloer.
Het geheel zit op een 18mm (volgens mij) houten plaat, welke over de volle breedte met metalen profielen is verstevigd. Aan de bovenkant zijn de panelen voorzien van 2 triggerclamps en aan de onderzijde van 2 halfcouplers.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Het filmpje is inderdaad gemaakt in Hoogland. Dat was de eerste dag dat deze show draaide. Ik heb zojuist nog wat meer foto's toegevoegd en de locatie's erbij gezet.



Heb ook in die tent gestaan, tijdens de oktoberfeestavond. Helaas had ik wat minder licht bij me toen...

----------


## Highfield

In een eerder jaar had Fragment daar gestaan met 3 4barretjes. De organisatie belde daarom op of we wel genoeg licht mee zouden nemen. Ze zeiden dat ze ons erg jong vonden (ik ben 20, geluidsman is 21) en toch wel zeker wilden zijn dat we wisten waar we aan begonnen. 
De dj die je op de film naast het podium ziet staan, stond in eerste instantie met 6 meter truss naast ons, maar na enige discussie en het uitpakken van onze vrachtwagen bleek dat we ons verhaal toch wel meer dan waar konden maken waarop ze naar voor het podium verkasten.

Komend weekeind ook een paar mooie feesten: Twentse bierfeesten (Marianne Weber en Gebroeders Ko spelen in onze pauzes) in Wierden, een grote tent bij Café Assink in Hengevelde, en zondag voor en na Meeuwis  op een eigen stage in Deinum.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> In een eerder jaar had Fragment daar gestaan met 3 4barretjes. De organisatie belde daarom op of we wel genoeg licht mee zouden nemen.



Zo erg was het nou ook weer niet. 4 sixbarren achter en 2 blindertjes. De band had niet meer budget, dus dan maar dat....

----------


## showband

> Zo erg was het nou ook weer niet. 4 sixbarren achter en 2 blindertjes. De band had niet meer budget, dus dan maar dat....



Ik vind voor tegenlicht 24 parren en een set blinders niet idioot weinig.  :Confused:  (ik weet het butget niet, maar daar valt prima een band voor te zetten toch?)

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Moet zeggen, 4 sixbarren en 2 blinders is toch al aardig uitgebreid voor onze engelse vrienden. We hebben er jaren naast op podia in feesttenten gestaan. Voor hun is het ook voldoende, bij hun show past geen gelikte lichtset. 
We hebben ook een keer een podium voor hun aangekleed omdat de organisatie graag een mooi plaatje wilde. 
(Een foto daarvan staat nog steeds op de achtergrond van hun link-pagina)
Bij hun gaat het echt puur om het feest wat ze met het publiek maken.
Blijft trouwens wel een kunst, om met alleen je muziek / performance toch elke keer weer een feesttent vol met je mee te krijgen !

Frank

----------


## Robert H

> Bij hun gaat het echt puur om het feest wat ze met het publiek maken.



Ja, en ik doe mee met de Postcodeloterij omdat ik graag goede doelen steun...

No offense, maar ik denk dat onze Engelse collega's deze onconventionele manier van aanpak ook wel voelen in hun portemonnee. In positieve zin... Ik vind het stiekem zelfs een beetje flauw tegenover collega's als 30 Euro Live en ook ondergetekende. Niet dat je verplicht moet rondsjouwen met weet-ik-hoeveel moving heads, maar die lichtshow (en ook de geluidsset) van Fragment heeft vaker voor scheve gezichten bij diverse organisaties gezorgd hoor. Die zijn tegenwoordig anders gewend. En dan kun je als band nog zo hard roepen dat het om de muziek gaat!

Ontopic: Prachtig plaatje!!!

----------


## MC Party

> Ja, en ik doe mee met de Postcodeloterij omdat ik graag goede doelen steun...
> 
> No offense, maar ik denk dat onze Engelse collega's deze onconventionele manier van aanpak ook wel voelen in hun portemonnee. In positieve zin... Ik vind het stiekem zelfs een beetje flauw tegenover collega's als 30 Euro Live en ook ondergetekende. 
> Ontopic: Prachtig plaatje!!!



Kan het juist enorm waarderen. Fragment staat voor puur en dat is ook te zien aan de interactie in de show, waarbij het publiek mag bepalen wat ze gaan spelen. En laten we eerlijk zijn.. voor het plaatje is het leuk maar denk je dat 80% van de zaal het doorheeft wat er aan licht hangt. No way.. heb nog nooit een van onze vriendengroep na afloop horen zeggen dat "de lichten slecht waren bij Fragment.." Echter wel dat ze een sensationele show bouwen !

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

@ Robert,

Ik kan je vertellen dat organisatoren toch wel kijken naar aankleding van podia, hoe het gehele plaatje eruit ziet. Dat wordt van ons immers ook verwacht. De laatste keer dat Tim en z'n maten in Beckum bij ons op het podium (2006) stonden was dat ook omdat daar al een aangekleed podium stond. Toen nog wel met die "niet meer nieuwe" HK set. (Afgelopen jaar stonden ze op maandagmidag, toen mocht het podium wel kaal zijn blijkbaar.)
Toch zit er ook (tenminste toen wel) wel verschil in prijs tussen een Crystal Dream / PPM e.d. en Fragment. 

Blijft toch de keuze van een organisatie, waar ze voor kiezen. De laatste 6-7 jaar hier in de buurt beetje teveel Fragment gehad, denk ik. Ik ben ze dit jaar nog maar één keer tegengekomen. 

Het is hun keuze om het zo simpel te houden, lukt het dan hebben zij inderdaad voordeel met de lage kosten voor podiumaankleding.

Ben toch wel blij dat lampie bij jullie nog geen saai podium oplevert !

Frank
Black Light

----------


## Highfield

Ik denk dat het een verschil in perceptie is. De ene band wil een concert geven, waar iedereen komt voor de muziek (u2 set van CD (imo)). De ander wil een daverend muzikaal spectakel neerzetten (fragment bijvoorbeeld), en bij 30 euro willen we een mooie show neerzetten waar een van de toverwoorden "veel licht" is.
Als organisator boek je een band waarbij je bij de boeking al wel weet wat je in huis haalt. En op basis daarvan maak je de keuze of je een x bedrag voor een bepaalde show wel of niet acceptabel vind. Dat het dan achteraf tegenvalt kun je de band niet aanrekenen, mits ze goed spelen.

mvg,

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

> Ik denk dat het een verschil in perceptie is. De ene band wil een concert geven, waar iedereen komt voor de muziek (u2 set van CD (imo)). De ander wil een daverend muzikaal spectakel neerzetten (fragment bijvoorbeeld), en bij 30 euro willen we een mooie show neerzetten waar een van de toverwoorden "veel licht" is.
> Als organisator boek je een band waarbij je bij de boeking al wel weet wat je in huis haalt. En op basis daarvan maak je de keuze of je een x bedrag voor een bepaalde show wel of niet acceptabel vind. Dat het dan achteraf tegenvalt kun je de band niet aanrekenen, mits ze goed spelen.
> 
> mvg,



I rest my case ! 

Frank

----------


## Robert H

> En laten we eerlijk zijn.. voor het plaatje is het leuk maar denk je dat 80% van de zaal het doorheeft wat er aan licht hangt.



Da's wel érg kort door de bocht...

Check voor de grap even deze twee foto's. Hetzelfde podium op dezelfde lokatie. Er zit welgeteld twee weken tussen. Foto 1 is een trio met een uitkoopgage van 2795,00 euro, foto 2 een niet nader te noemen ander bandje dat 100 euro goedkoper is. Laat ik je verzekeren dat zowel publiek als organisatie haarfijn wist te vertellen dat "die band van vorige keer" er toch wel érg karig bij stond. En dan was het podium nog dusdanig klein/laag dat die "andere band" een hoop spullen in de vrachtwagen moest laten staan ;-)






Volgens mij is het credo "het publiek ziet het toch niet" allang achterhaald! Jan met de pet wordt tegenwoordig doodgegooid met TMF-awards, Toppers in Concert, musicals en meer van dat soort vermaak. Okee, ze zullen de Vari*lites niet bij type kunnen noemen, maar ze weten donders goed dat licht tegenwoordig heen en weer zwabbert en spontaan van kleur kan veranderen. Gelukkig hebben mensen als Highfield dit wél in de gaten!

En voor er vragen komen: Nee, ik ben niet ziekelijk gefrustreerd maar ik vind achtentwintighonderd (!) euro voor een trio een hoop geld. Om je dan zó te presenteren, tja... dat gaat er bij mij echt niet in. Die spullen zullen inclusief vervoer niet veel meer dan 400 euro per keer kosten (afschrijving/huur). Die knakkers houden dus excl. bureauprovisie een kleine 2000 euro over om hun personeel en zichzelf te betalen. Je hoeft geen wiskundige te zijn om te snappen dat deze heren niet zullen klagen. Wij kosten verdorie bijna hetzelfde maar zeulen wel een ***svermogen aan spullen (en personeel) mee. Puur uit respect voor ons publiek en niet te vergeten de kastelein!

----------


## Highfield

Ik ben het deels wel deels niet met je eens. Het is natuurlijk schandalige geldklopperij van Fragment. Het publiek ziet niet wat er allemaal staat aan licht, maar ziet wel het plaatje. Dan is het nog de vraag of het erg is dat er wat minder licht is, en dat is het belangrijkste punt.

Is het erg dat Fragment zich zo presenteert? Op bovenstaande gig wel, want het is kale kille boel zo, niet passend bij het "beeld" wat mensen bij een openluchttent hebben. Als dit zelfde setje op een bruiloft of bedrijfsfeest zou staan (kleinschaliger dus) dan is kan het best prima zijn. Wij bouwen ook niet altijd alles op, dat ligt helemaal aan de locatie. 

Als het ook maar net past qua ruimte (standaard 8 meter) wel trouwens, maar das soms meer mijn eigen wil om een vette show neer te zetten dan noodzaak :Big Grin: . De ledpanelen zetten we, ook als we inprikken op een bestaande set, eigelijk altijd wel neer, puur vanwege het plaatje.

mvg,

----------


## MC Party

De klant weet toch dat wanneer ze fragment boeken dat deze show erbij zit. Zo niet dan heeft het boekingsbureau z'n werk niet goed gedaan..

----------


## Highfield

daar komt dus de aap uit de mouw: klanten hebben vaak geen flauw benul hoe een show eruit ziet als een boekingsbureau zegt dat er een kleine lichtset bijzit. Ook als ze zeggen wat er precies bijzit zegt dat vaak nog niets. Dus in hoeverre kun een boekingsbureau zoiets aanrekenen, ze gaan echt niet zeggen dat de lichtset niet voldoende is (zeker niet met die prijs).
Als het boekingsbureau de hele productie verzorgt is het een ander verhaal.

----------


## Outline

Even OT: op die onderste foto: is dat 'n Axys Source-set? Welke precies? '89 of '98?

----------


## Highfield

licht forum..

----------


## Robert H

> Even OT: op die onderste foto: is dat 'n Axys Source-set? Welke precies? '89 of '98?



12 '98 kasten.

----------


## showband

Als ik dit afzet tegen de rekening van een karaokezanger met een inpriksetje schrik ik nog niet zo van de bedragen.

Je zou wel een goede boom kunnen opzetten of het ene te duur is of het andere te goedkoop.

Ik lees net dat de manager van Anouk geld niet heeft gehad. 
Waaronder 37.000euro provisie voor twee optredens regelen 
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
peultjes   :Cool: 

_"De manager eist dat geld nu op en wil ook 20 procent van de gage voor het optreden van Anouk op Classic Werchter en een optreden in Rijswijk. Bij elkaar zon 37.000 euro. "_
Anouk ruziet met manager - telegraaf.nl [Prive]

----------


## moderator

Fragment: off-opic
Audio : off-topic

Graag ontopic verder, rest wordt gemoved.

----------


## Outline

Vroeg het ook Off Topic. Was puur interesse in 'n eens zo groot merk wat ik met de paplepel binnen heb gekregen en nu nog bij ons in de schuur rondzwerft. Denk aan de oude Goldfinger in Rosmalen. Hing er vol mee.

Vandaar.

BOT!

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ik denk er ook even vanaf een andere kant over na.

A de plaatjes zijn zeker de moeite waard om te bekijken, stap je s avonds een tent binnen en je ziet een dergelijke show op het podium staan dan is dat zeker de moeite waard om te bekijken, je loopt dus door richting podium.

B loop je de zelfde tent binnen en je ziet nog net dat het podium verlicht is en er staan drie "schimmen" te spelen dan blijf je sneller achterin de tent, dicht bij de tap staan.. Maar zodra je de muziek hoort en het klopt allemaal dan loop je alsnog richting het podium..!

en maakt het allemaal niet meer uit, het is gezellig je vermaakt je dus je hebt een prima avond.

Organisatie zal het verder een worst wezen, zij betalen het podium en moeten dat terug verdienen, en dat kan alleen als het volk komt en blijft..

een naam op een poster kan daarbij helpen.. een lichtshow niet!

Andersom, ook al is de lichtshow dik in orde, spectaculair en zeer gelikt, speelt de band ruk dan ga je ook een stapje terug en ben je dus niet vooraan te vinden bij het podium. is de sfeer minder en ga je misschien ook wel eerder naar huis of zelfs richting een andere kroeg, tent of whatever.

Een lichtplaatje kan iets toevoegen, veel zelfs maar bepaald niet het succes van een band.

OFF: Robert, Jullie hebben beide dik in orde, hoop van harte jullie komend jaar weer in zieuwent te verwelkomen!

----------


## Highfield

Klopt, een lichtshow draagt slechts bij aan het succes van de band. Maar helaas zijn er slechts enkele bands waarvoor opgaat dat ze zonder show ook iedereen naar voren trekken. Een show op maat is heel belangrijk voor een succesvolle avond, minder voor het succes van de band. 

mvg Harm

----------


## deloitte

heej,

kwam jou volgens mij een aantal weken geleden tegen in een discotheekje. weet zo niet meer waar het was.(stond daar met een avond vullende show van de sjonnies) Ik stond daar toen met een hog III je had het er toen over dat er waarschijnlijk een road hog kwam in plaats van de pilot 3000. is die er al?

gr bram

----------


## Highfield

ja dat was in witkamp laren. Maar nee, die tafel is er nog niet, helaas. Vooralsnog moet ik het dus nog even met de pilot doen, maar er wordt aan gewerkt. We gaan volgend jaar naar 110-120 optredens dus ik denk dat er wel iets te investeren valt, maar ik ben benieuwd hoeveel :Smile: .

mvg,

----------


## voederbietel

Hey harm,

ik zag jullie laatst in Boode in bathmen, leuke show maar nu we het er toch over hebben vielen me daar een aantal dingen op, weinig vloeiende bewegingen, shapes? vooral van stap naar stap gaan? 
en een aantal keren te weinig interactie met het publiek(blinders te laat of niet)
klopt dit of komt het doordat ik die avond niet de bob was..?

verder deed je het best leuk!

werkt die sgm pilot 3000 een beetje fijn als live tafel? ik werk zelf met de pearl en dan lijkt me zo klein ding echt verschrikkelijk!?

nou is boode ook qua licht een &^#$~#$$5 lokatie!

ik ben zelf 1 van de lichttechnicussen van de band big nick, dus weet dat je bij boode niet de hoogte in kan! (wel altijd leuk publiek daar!!!!!)

----------


## Highfield

> Hey harm,
> 
> ik zag jullie laatst in Boode in bathmen, leuke show maar nu we het er toch over hebben vielen me daar een aantal dingen op, weinig vloeiende bewegingen, shapes? vooral van stap naar stap gaan? 
> en een aantal keren te weinig interactie met het publiek(blinders te laat of niet)
> klopt dit of komt het doordat ik die avond niet de bob was..?
> 
> verder deed je het best leuk!
> 
> werkt die sgm pilot 3000 een beetje fijn als live tafel? ik werk zelf met de pearl en dan lijkt me zo klein ding echt verschrikkelijk!?
> ...



Dag Voederbietel,

De Pilot 3000 is een HEL om live mee te werken. Veel te weinig overzicht, zelfs met het minimale aantal knoppen waarmee ze dat apparaat hebben uitgerust. De shape-editor is rampzalig wat p/t betreft, qua cmy is het wel prima.

Het probleem van de timing zit m erin dat je, omdat alles zo lastig bereikbaar is en je te weinig opslagmogelijkheden hebt, beide handen nodig hebt om een plaatje te maken voor een nummer, waardoor accenten cq refrein/bridge effectjes te laat komen etc.

Ik zal trouwens vast wel eens iets gemist hebben, iedereen maakt foutjes zeggen we dan he :Wink:

----------


## voederbietel

> Dag Voederbietel,
> 
> De Pilot 3000 is een HEL om live mee te werken. Veel te weinig overzicht, zelfs met het minimale aantal knoppen waarmee ze dat apparaat hebben uitgerust. De shape-editor is rampzalig wat p/t betreft, qua cmy is het wel prima.
> 
> Het probleem van de timing zit m erin dat je, omdat alles zo lastig bereikbaar is en je te weinig opslagmogelijkheden hebt, beide handen nodig hebt om een plaatje te maken voor een nummer, waardoor accenten cq refrein/bridge effectjes te laat komen etc.
> 
> Ik zal trouwens vast wel eens iets gemist hebben, iedereen maakt foutjes zeggen we dan he



ik zag je idd al meer op het schermpje kijken dan naar het podium(logisch met zo'n menu!)
maar verder erg leuke set en veel succes verder!

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Kun je dan voor een wat beter gevoel niet toch zolang met een Licon op pad gaan i.p.v. die Pilot ?
Kun je misschien niet alle lampjes van de sunstrips separaat aansturen, maar heb je toch wel wat meer schuiven en knoppen om live wat mee te doen. 
Of is er geen Licon meer vrij bij EKO ?

Wij hebben er nu toch ook maar één zelf aangeschaft (Licon 1X).
Keuze was of een 2de hands Scancommander en een 24/6 erbij of in één keer een nieuwe Licon. Toch dat laatste maar gedaan, als het goed is komt ie deze week binnen !!

Frank

----------


## Highfield

> Kun je dan voor een wat beter gevoel niet toch zolang met een Licon op pad gaan i.p.v. die Pilot ?
> Kun je misschien niet alle lampjes van de sunstrips separaat aansturen, maar heb je toch wel wat meer schuiven en knoppen om live wat mee te doen. 
> Of is er geen Licon meer vrij bij EKO ?
> 
> Wij hebben er nu toch ook maar één zelf aangeschaft (Licon 1X).
> Keuze was of een 2de hands Scancommander en een 24/6 erbij of in één keer een nieuwe Licon. Toch dat laatste maar gedaan, als het goed is komt ie deze week binnen !!
> 
> Frank




Nope, ze zijn bij andere bands ingedeeld..evenals alle andere tafels (op een showmaster 48, 12/2 en nog wat van die kleine dingen na)..

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

En nog geen Pearl of Roadhog onderweg voor 30Euro ??

Frank

----------


## Highfield

> En nog geen Pearl of Roadhog onderweg voor 30Euro ??
> 
> Frank




Nope, helaas niet..

----------

